# الديوكسين Dioxin



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

* : 
.. بســـم الله الرحمـــــن الرحيـــم .. 

¤||¤ الســـــــ عليكم ورحمــــ الله ـــــة وبركاته ـــــــلام ¤||¤
الديوكسيـــــــــــن 


الديوكسين (Dioxin) أحد أهم وأخطر المواد الكمياوية وأكثرها سمية وخطورة وتأثيرًا على صحة الإنسان، وخطورة الديوكسين تكمن في أنه يتكوَّن كمادة وسيطة أثناء تحضير بعض الصناعات البتروكمياوية، وخاصة تلك التي يدخل الكلور في تكوينها مثل صناعة الورق (أثناء عملية تبيض لب الورق) كما أنه يمكن أن ينتج في الجو أثناء عملية حرق القمامة والمخلفات، خاصة النفايات الطبية والكمياوية، والتخلص من هذه المواد السامة سواء عن طريق الماء (الصرف الصحي أو الأنهار والترع) أم الهواء أم من خلال تلوث التربة الزراعية بها ينقل هذه المادة شديدة السمية إلى الأسماك والحيوانات والماشية واللحوم والطيور ومنتجات الألبان، وتختزن هذه المادة السامة في دهون هذه الكائنات، وعندما يأكلها الإنسان تنتقل إليه وتترسب في الدهون المختزنة في جسمه؛ وتسبِّب له كل الآثار الصحية والبيئية السلبية التي تنجم عنها.

ولكن .. أين تكمن خطورة هذه المادة؟
تكمن الخطورة في أنها غير قابلة للتكسير أو الذوبان بأي شكل من الأشكال، ولا تتغذَّى عليها أي من البكتريا المتكافلة الموجودة في الطبيعة؛ سواء في الماء أم الهواء أم التربة، وبالتالي.. فبمجرد أن تتكون تبقى في البيئة، وتنتقل من كائن إلى آخر، ومن وسط إلى آخر حتى تصل إلى الإنسان، وتُحدث تأثيراتها المدمرة فيه على مر السنوات الطويلة بصورة تدريجية، وتزيد هذه الآثار المدمرة كلما زادت كثافة هذه المادة المسرطنة، وفترات التعرض لها، وبالمناسبة فهذه المادة لها مشتقات أو مواد شبيهة بها من حيث التأثير تصل إلى (420) مادة، وهي في تركيبها الكيميائي عبارة عن حلقتين من البنزين تربطهما ذرتان من الأكسجين وأربع ذرات من الكلور.


ورغم أن عائلة الديوكسين تضم (419) مركبًا إلا أن التجارب العلمية أثبتت أن (30) منها فقط لها تأثير سام ومستوطن على جسم الإنسان ، وتخرج الديوكسينات ضمن نواتج العديد من العمليات الصناعية كما تخرج من بعض التفاعلات الطبيعية مع نواتج البراكين وحرائق الغابات، كذلك تخرج كنواتج جانبية أثناء صناعة المبيدات الحشرية والحشائش وعمليات تبيض لب الورق، وتوجد الديوكسينات في أماكن عديدة كالهواء والتربة والماء وبعض الأطعمة كاللحوم والأسماك والقواقع، لكنها تكون بنسب قليلة جدًّا في الهواء والماء ويأتي تلوث التربة بالديوكسينات نتيجة تخزين التربة بالمخلفات الصناعية لفترات طويلة فتتسرب إلى البيئة المحيطة، وبالتالي للتربة وطعام الحيوانات وبعض الأجنة، وحديثي الولادة أكثر الفئات حساسية للتعرض للديوكسين في بعض المناطق من العالم ـ كما يذكر تقرير منظمة الصحة العالمية ـ بسبب الإكثار من تناول أنواع معينة من الغذاء كالأسماك الدهنية، ومن بينها القراميط وثعابين السمك، وكذلك العاملون في مشروعات حرق المخلفات الخطيرة وصناعة الورق خاصة عمليات تبييض لب الورق وصناعة المبيدات وغيرها، ويمكن تقدير الخطر على صحة أي إنسان من تناوله الأطعمة الملوثة بالديوكسين وذلك بتقدير كمية الطعام ـ الملوث بالمادة ـ الذي يتناوله يوميًّا، وكذلك مدة التعرض لتلك المادة وكميتها المتجمعة والمخزونة بالجسم، ثم عن طريق هذه الأرقام يمكن تقدير نسبة الخطورة التي يتعرض لها الإنسان، ولكي يقلل الإنسان من خطر تعرضه لمادة الديوكسين لا بد أن يتخلص أولًا من الدهون الموجودة في اللحوم والابتعاد عن المأكولات التي تدخل الدهون في صناعتها كالشيكولاتة مع التركيز على الطهي الجيد للحوم، أما الوجبات الغذائية المعتادة فلا بد أن تكون متوازنة بحيث تحتوي على شيء من كل شيء ولا ترتكز على نوع واحد من الغذاء فتضم الفواكه والخضراوات الطازجة، إلى جانب الحبوب والخبز وقليل من اللحوم البيضاء والحمراء الخالية تمامًا من الدهن الذي يلتحم به الديوكسين ويذوب فيه.
وبصفة عامة تتطلب عملية تكسير الديوكسينات والتخلص منها معالجة حرارية شديدة يمكن أن تصل فيها درجة الحرارة إلى أكثر من (1000 درجة مئوية) وضرورة فرض قيود لحماية موارد الغذاء؛ لأن تلوث الغذاء يمكن أن يحدث في أي مرحلة من المزرعة إلى المائدة ومن هنا فالمفروض أن تكون عملية تأكيد الجودة والرقابة عليها عملية مستمرة وأشد على عمليات الإنتاج والتصنيع الأولية والتداول والتوزيع، ثم البيع كلما أمكن؛ لضمان سلامة المنتجات الغذائية وحمايتها من التلوث بالديوكسين 




.,.وقفــــــــةكيميائيــــــــةللـــــديــــــوكسيــــــنdioxin.,.

الاســــــم العلمــــي 
الديوكسين dioxin

الصيغـــــة الجزيئيـــــة
C12H4Cl4O2

الـــوزن الجزيئـــي 
321.96 g

درجـــة الغليـــان 
500 - 900°C

درجـــة الانصهــــار 

295 - 300°C 

الكثافـــــة 
1.83 g/cm3 

الضغـــط البخــاري 
150 * 10 ^-9 Pa








,,*,,"الديوكسيـــــن"والتلـــــوثالغــــذائــــــــي,,*,,



خطر جديد قاتل قادم إلينا عبر منافذ الأغذية التي ترسلها أوروبا وبالذات بلجيكا إلى دول العالم، الخطر القاتل عبارة عن مادة سامّة اسمها "ديوكسين" تصل إلى بعض أنواع من السلع الغذائية من خلال تغذية الحيوانات والطيور بعلف مضاف إليه هذه المادة المستخرجة من منتجات البترول، وقد أعلنت منظمات حماية المستهلك العالمية قائمة بهذه السلع التي تتضمن الدواجن والألبان ومنتجات الألبان والحلويات التي تدخل في صناعتها هذه الألبان وبعض أنواع اللحوم، والاتهامات توجَّه إلى بلجيكا؛ ولكنها لا تلغي احتمالات تصدير الخطر الجديد القاتل إلى دول أوروبا بأكملها التي تستخدم نفس الموادّ في علف حيواناتها وطيورها .

في مصر وبعض الدول العربية صدر قرار بحظر استيراد بعض المنتجات الغذائية من دول الاتحاد الأوروبي لتلويثها بمادة "الديوكسين" السامة، وتتضمَّن القائمة اللحوم وبعض الطيور والدهون وبعض الحلويات والعجائن ومستحضرات التجميل التي يدخل في صناعتها الألبان والبيض 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

,*,الآثــــــــارالصحيــــــةللتسمــــــــمالديوكسينـــي,*,



والآثار الصحية التي تنجم عن التسمم بمادة "الديوكسين " منها الأورام السرطانية المختلفة في كل من الرجل والمرأة وفي أماكن متعددة من الجسم خاصة الجهاز الهضمي والليمفاوي وسرطان الدم "اللوكيميا"، كما تسبب مادة الديوكسين بعض التغيرات الجذرية في درجة ذكاء واستيعاب وتعلم الإنسان خاصة الأطفال وتغير سلوكياتهم وإصابتهم بأمراض نفسية وعصبية خطيرة، كذلك تسبب مادة الديوكسين خللاً ونقصاً أو ضعفاً في كفاءة الجهاز المناعي؛ مما يؤدي إلى تكرار الإصابة بالأمراض المعدية المختلفة، والحساسية وأمراض المناعة الذاتية، كما يؤدي إلى نقص هرمونات الذكورة عند الرجال ونقص عدد الحيوانات المنوية وتشوهها أما في النساء فيسبب "أندومتريوزيس" الذي يسبب التصاقات الأنابيب التي تؤدي إلى العقم وتشوه في الأمهات الحوامل، وتأتي كل هذه الآثار المدمرة للديوكسين من خلال تأثيره على الحامض النووي للخلية البشرية، وكذلك تأثيره على هرمونات إنزيمات الجسم المختلفة، والحل الوحيد لمقاومة أخطار الديوكسين هو منع تكونه من الأساس؛ لأنه لا سبيل للتخلص منه عندما يتكون ويأتي ذلك من خلال الحرص على عدم تلوث البيئة به عن طريق عدم استخدام الكلور لتبيض لب الورق وعدم التخلص من مخلفات المصانع وخاصة البتروكيماوية في المياه التي يعاد استخدامها في الزراعة بعد معالجتها ومحاولة إعادة تصنيع الورق المستخدم، واستخدام كيماويات ذات قواعد من الأكسجين للتبيض ولعدم إحراق القمامة، وخاصة المخلفات الطبية في الهواء الطلق والتخلص منها في المحارق الخاصة بهذا الغرض وعدم حرق أخشاب الغابات والإقلال من تناول المواد الدهنية والدسمة في الأطعمة أو الامتناع عنها بصورة نهائية ويجب التأكد من فحص الأغذية المستوردة من الخارج للتأكد من أنها لا تحتوي على نسب عالية من هذه المواد السامة الخطيرة، والتي قد لا تظهر آثارها بصورة حادة إلا أنها قد تظهر بصورة تراكمية بعد عدة سنوات وتؤدي إلى تلك الآثار والأمراض المدمرة بالصحة مع الوضع في الاعتبار أن هذا التلوث ليس في دولة واحدة من الدول المتقدمة المصدرة للكثير من الأغذية، ولكنها في معظم الدول الصناعية المتقدمة، لذا يجب أن يكون التحكم والسيطرة من خلال الفحص الدقيق لتلك المواد الغذائية المستوردة قبل دخولها للبلاد 


-------------


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------

